# Have you found your one true pairing?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Or are you still looking for that special ship that stands out from all the rest?


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

yes


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

YES Asbel x Richard is my passion

I also love Keine x Mokou but it's kind of sad


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Edward x Jacob. Make love not war.

Also Stephanie Meyer x EL James. Meyer should write 50 Shades fanfiction and break the universe.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Does not compute. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It changes all the time. I usually ship more obscure/less popular pairings too which means less content. The longest I ever was into one ship was probably a year or so back in highschool. My interest doesn't often last more than a few months now before I run out of content/get bored/find something else.

Here's a list of some of them some were very brief:

Sephiroth/Cloud
Rufus/Tseng
Yazoo/Tifa
Lara/Alister from Tomb Raider
Loki/Darcy from Marvel Avengers/Thor
L/Light Death Note
Spock/Uhura 
Thranduil/OC (The Hobbit)
Jin/Hwoarang Tekken
Humanoid Alduin/female Dragonborn
Ondolemar/female Dragonborn
Teldryn Sero/female Dragonborn
male night elf OC/female blood elf OC (WoW)
Mr Gold/Belle (once upon a time)
Graverobber/Shilo (Repo the genetic opera)
House/Cameron (House)
Merlin/Arthur
various k/j drama couples that didn't get together or weren't the lead characters.

Yeah, I'm a freak. But I'm owning it :blank I think you're meant to put a cross instead of a slash if it's het, but screw the rules.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah, man. Daryl x Beth all the way.


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

You want me to pick just one? D;


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Noda Megumi x Chiaki Shinichi

The best couple, from the best Romcom. Easily the best.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

R2-D2 x C3P0 4evah!

#EndDiscriminationAgainstGayRoboticCouples


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Does Dante x Beatrice count? :|


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It changes all the time. I usually ship more obscure/less popular pairings too which means less content. The longest I ever was into one ship was probably a year or so back in highschool. My interest doesn't often last more than a few months now before I run out of content/get bored/find something else.
> 
> Here's a list of some of them some were very brief:
> 
> ...


I used to read a bit too much LxLight yaoi.

I like Kaneki and Touka (Tokyo Ghoul) too. :3


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Kramer X heath Ledger's joker all the way


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Sam and dean from spn is ma otp but I also love steve and bucky(Marvel), and erik and xaiver(marvel)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I have no idea what we're talking about :/


werz my waifu

#waifugate


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I have no idea what we're talking about :/


same


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Hah other FF7 ones:

Reno/Rude (Turks)
Heidegger/Scarlet (Shrina Executives)
Aerith/Zack (Sees him in Cloud)
Vincent/Lucrecia (Unrequited love)
Cid/Shera
Biggs/Wedge

Then there's:

Julius Caesar/Cleopatra

Arthur/Guinevere
Lancelot/Guinevere

Paris/Helen of Troy (The Illiad)

Odysseus/Penelope (The Odyssey)

Minamoto Yoshi-tsune/Benkei (Tale of the Heike)

Uesugi Kenshin/Takeda Shingen (Sengoku warlords that fought many battles against each other, bleeds over into anime/games/manga)

Azai Nagamasa/Oichi (Tragic love)

Hattori Hanzo/Kotaro Fuma (Rivalry between Iga and Koga Ninja clans)

Miyamoto Musashi/Sasaki Kojiro (Duelists in feudal Japan)

Naruto/Sasuke
Zabuza/Haku
Hashirama/Madara
Orochimaru/Kabuto
Tsunade/Jiraiya
Shikamaru/Temari
Tobi/Deidara
Sasori/Deidara
Hidan/Kakuzu
Itachi/Kisame
Nagato/Konan

Kenshin/Saito (Rurouni Kenshin)
Kenshin/Kaoru
Kenshin/Tomoe
Shishio/Yumi
Aoshi/Misao

Vicious/Spike (Cowboy Bebop)
Spike/Julia
Spike/Faye

Jin/Mugen (Samurai Champloo)

Rosette/Chrno (Chrono Crusade)

Ichigo/Rukia (Bleach)
Ishida/Ichigo
Yoroichi/Urahara

Guts/Griffith(Berserk)

Yugi/Kaiba (Yu-Gi-Oh)
Mai/Joey

Ash/Gary - Red/Blue (Pokemon)

House/Wilson (Co-dependency, but such a pair)

Iorveth/Vernon Roche (Witcher 2)
Geralt/Triss Merigold

Illidan/Arthas (Warcraft 3 - WoW, whole war over that)
Maiev/Illidan (Not really complete without each other, hunter and hunted)
Tyrande/Malfurion
Kael'thas/Lady Vashj
Thrall/Jaina Proudmore

Diablo/Tyreal

Lord Baal/Sindri Myr (Dawn of War)

Edi/Joker (Mass Effect 2-3)
Garrus/Commander Shepherd

"Littlefinger" Lord Baelish/"The Spider" Lord Varys (Game of Thrones)
Brienne of Tarth/Jaime Lannister
Jon Snow/Ygritte

Karliah/Gallus Desidenius (Skyrim - 25 years in exile for vengeance, sheer devotion)

Abaddon/Uriel (Darksiders)
Samael/Lilith

Kain/Raziel (Legacy of Kain)

Thorin Oakenshield/Azog the Defiler (The Hobbit)
Tariel/Kili

Morticia/Gomez (Addams Family)

Sally/Jack (Nightmare Before Christmas)

Sweeny Todd/Mrs. Lovett (Demon Barber of Fleet Street)

Joker/Harley Quinn

Dinobot/Rattrap (Beast Wars)
Blackarachnia/Silverbolt
Tigatron/Airazor

I can't think of anymore atm, know there's a bunch I missed though. Hm it's quite interesting the dynamics that keep characters together or creates the depth of emotional attachment. Seems it's sometimes mutual goals, similar outlooks, and shared interests. Other times pure passion, shows the thin line between love and hate, which brings rivalry, obsession, devotion, or desire. Yet through it, respect, admiration, and often two sides of the same coin, thus oneness.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't need one.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Zyriel said:


> Julius Caesar/Cleopatra


but they're 30 years apart! 



visualkeirockstar said:


> I don't need one.


Yes you do!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about either buut..I'll be your waifu, just print out my picture and duct tape me to your pillow


i can even get custom hair like yours on it, how logn did it take to get your hair so nice?


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

yep, billy kaplan (wiccan) and teddy altman (hulkling). canon.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Corporal Clegg said:


> but they're 30 years apart!


And together ruled about half the known world at the time 

On that note too,

Julius Caesar/Mark Antony
Mark Antony/Cleopatra

Lucius Vorenus/Titus Pullo (Rome show)

Gannicus/Oenomaus (Spartacus)
Oenomaus/Melitta
Gannicus/Saxa
Gannicus/Sibyl
Spartacus/Sura
Spartacus/Glaber
Spartacus/Varro
Crixus/Spartacus
Crixus/Barca
Crixus/Nivea
Barca/Pietros
Glaber/Ilithyia
Batiatus/Solonius
Batiatus/Lucrecia
Lucrecia/Gaia
Argon/Nasir
Crassus/Ceasar
Crassus/Kore

Let's see who else,

Anna/Bates (Downton Abbey)
Mary/Mathew
Tom/Sibil

Sherlock/Watson

Ragnar/Athelstan (Vikings)
Rollo/Siggy

Alucard/Seras Victoria (Hellsing)
Alucard/Integra
Alucard/Walter
Alucard/Alexander Anderson

Dracula/Mina (Bram Stoker's Dracula)

Lestat/Louis (Interview with a Vampire)

Lord Voldermort/Bellatrix Lestrage (Harry Potter)

Rikimaru/Ayame (Tenchu series)

Hijikata Toshizo/Okita Soji (Not sure about the historical Shinsengumi, but almost every incarnation in anime/movies/manga/games)

Timon/Pumba (Lion King)

Robin Hood/Little John
Robin Hood/Maid Marian
Sheriff of Nottingham/Prince John

Aragorn/Arwen (LOTR)
Legolas/Gimli
Frodo/Sam
Sauron/Saruman
Merry/Pippin

Emperor Palpatine-Darth Sidius/Anakin-Darth Vadar (Star Wars)
Anakin/Padme
Anakin/Ahsoka Tano
Han Solo/Chewbacca
Obiwan Kenobi/Luke Skywalker
Darth Tyranus/Asaji Ventress

Magneto/Charles Xavier (X-men)
Magneto/Mystique
Cyclops/Jean
Wolverine/Sabretooth

Spiderman/Blackcat

Ricky/Julian (Trailer Park Boys)
Lahey/Randy
Cyrus/Sam
Trevor/Cory
J-roc/Tyrone

Sorin Markov/Nissa Revane (MTG)
Lilianna Vess/Jace Balaren


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Off the top of my head this is hard to answer. I don't think I have a set OTP but I like:

(Tokyo Ghoul)
Kaneki/Touka
Kaneki/Tsukiyama
Tsukiyama/Uta

(Death Note)
Light/L

(Black Butler)
Sebastain/Joker
Ciel/Sebastian

(Ouran HSHC)
Tamaki/Haruhi
Hikaru/Haruhi

(Infernal Devices)
Jem/William

(Mortal Instruments)
Alec/ Simon
Alec/Jace
Jace/Simon
Magnus/Simon

(Fall Out Boy)
I have never understood the Peterick ship so if someone would like to explain that to me, thanks. 

(Panic! At The Disco) 
Rydon- another ship I do not understand. I see them more as brothers rather than lovers

Thats all I can think of


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Haru x Baron

Don't judge me please, this is the first time in a while I've even had an OTP :um


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

RandomGentleman said:


>


Anyone who disputes this pairing is basically a ****.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
Yugo/Gally


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Nagisa x Tomoya from CLANNAD


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Handa x Sasako

I've yet to see any other humans on the show though, so it feels like cheating. :|


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Sans x That drunk bunny monster at Grillby's

I actually found some fan art too!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

For me it will always be Mario/bottom of cube. I sometimes get emotional about it.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Staticnz said:


> For me it will always be Mario/bottom of cube. I sometimes get emotional about it.


That's hot...


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes it does give a whole new meaning to "giving head" really.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Don't forget to not quote any part of this post.


Well hopefully this part's okay to quote. Where do you go to find stuff like that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Well hopefully this part's okay to quote. Where do you go to find stuff like that?


There are sites like AO3 (archive of our own,) and fanfiction.net where people post this stuff. More x-rated stuff tends to end up on AO3, also sometimes on tumblr + you can often find recommendation lists there. There's another site called adultfanfiction.net which I ironically used to use to read original stories instead of fanfiction, the few times I've ended up there looking for fanfiction I've not found good material for whatever reason. You're not technically supposed to post graphic sex on fanfiction.net but it often ends up there anyway.

And there used to be a lot of stuff on livejournal but I don't seem to ever go there anymore unless it's to explore a certain 'kinkmemes' (where people post prompts for certain characters, 99% sexual, and other people write responses to them) and I think livejournal is much less active these days with all the new websites.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

oh babby



















pearlmethyst (pearl and amethyst from steven universe) and papyton (papyrus and mettaton from undertale). don't make me choose.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Hall & Oates
Mac N' Cheese
Foot and sock
Potato and gravy
B1 and B2
The grouch and trash can lid
Pinocchio and old guy
Bus driver + bus
George Lucas and Jar Jar


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Almost a year later and I still have no clue what we're ****ing talking about :/


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes. My main one is Phan (dan/phil), obviously. There's no greater ship. Some other faves:

Larry (harry/louis)
Merthur (merlin/arthur)
Tronnor (troye/connor)
Johnlock (sherlock/watson)
Makoharu (makoto/haru)
Junjou Romantica (usagi/misaki)
Takano/Onodera
Kisa/Yukina
Kirito/Asuna


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

pumpkin and honey bunny


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fangirl96 said:


> Yes. My main one is Phan (dan/phil), obviously. There's no greater ship. Some other faves:
> 
> Larry (harry/louis)
> Merthur (merlin/arthur)
> ...


Oh yeah I used to really like the Junjou egoist (Hiroki and Nowaki) pairing. Also Junjou terrorist (Miyagi/Shinobu) but not as much.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Nvmnd I'm not sure I follow this thread either.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh yeah I used to really like the Junjou egoist (Hiroki and Nowaki) pairing. Also Junjou terrorist (Miyagi/Shinobu) but not as much.


I was the opposite, i could never care about egoist for some reason. I think they were too serious all the time or something. I did kinda like terrorist and wish they would've shown them more. But romantica was the one i really cared for and liked. Those two were hilarious.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Charmeleon said:


> Almost a year later and I still have no clue what we're fucking talking about :/


Must be an inside knowlege type thing that you can only understand if you are familiar with the particular movie/show/game/book etc etc.

Seems to be great for the people in the know and confusing for anyone else.

Maybe we should start one on Star Wars or something


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fangirl96 said:


> I was the opposite, i could never care about egoist for some reason. I tink they were too serious all the time or something. I did kinda like terrorist and wish they would've shown them more. But romantica was the one i really cared for and liked. Those two were hilarious.


It's been a long time since I watched/read it but I think I just liked how tsundere Hiroki was lol.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> pearlmethyst (pearl and amethyst from steven universe)


So, Opal? Pardon my ignorance, I just got into the show a few weeks ago


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

me and sans <333

...but seriously i'd say sansby, lol. i can't get enough o' that cute ****. <333

























these make everything ok again <3


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

No and I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Wind Waker Tingle X Majora's mask Tingle


----------



## KajiDragon (Feb 17, 2016)

Mines Mikayuu lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

because shiki best

would let murder me/10


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hamburger and French fries.


----------



## SilverOkami (Feb 26, 2016)

barakiel said:


> or are you still looking for that special ship that stands out from all the rest?


the ultimate otp is hak x yona from akatsuki no yona


----------

